# M/N Waterbury Branch



## Guest_AmtrakerBX (Sep 7, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some Waterbury trains may be cut

Waterbury, Connecticut train service is once again in jeopardy, and this time Connecticut DOT (ConnDOT) is using a tricky method to do the job.

Waterbury trains running from Bridgeport will be cut in mid-September for 45 days for construction, with trains replaced by buses – but after construction is finished, in early November, train service will only resume during morning and afternoon-rush hours. Midday train service will be indefinitely discontinued in favor of buses.

The Connecticut Rail Commuter Council is fighting the cut.

“The real blame doesn’t lie with Metro-North or the DOT, but with Hartford lawmakers who, for years, have refused to adequately fund rail operations in the state,” according to a council press release.

“With insufficient funds, ConnDOT is left to decide where to cut… and Waterbury trains became an easy target.”

Harry Harris, the head of ConnDOT’s Bureau of Public Transportation, told the New Haven Register his agency is only trying to give commuters more frequent service and save money.

In 1997, Gov. John Rowland proposed eliminating the Waterbury and Danbury Metro-North Railroad commuter rail lines and ConnDOT’s Shore Line East commuter rail lines. He said rail service should be replaced with buses, in part to pay for his 5-cent state gas tax reduction. Transit and environmental advocates, elected officials and riders were successful in thwarting Rowland’s attempt at the time

Metro-North records indicate about 500 people ride the Waterbury line each day.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

